# Spitfire installation problem



## kgdrum (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi
Earlier today I installed British Tool Kit,Woodwind Evo and Epic Strings without any problems.
i just decided to trash Leo Abrahams 1 and 2 and replace with the updated Ambient Guitars,the drive has 170g available.
The download was very slow I restarted and paused a few times to try to get it to run faster
After the dl I got a message :installation error,please contact support.
I see the library looks like it downloaded but didn't unpack.
I trashed the 1st install and then downloaded again, I did not stop or pause the download this time.
The dl completed(again slow dl) and I got the same error message when the files were unzipping :installation error,please contact support.
The weird thing is I installed BritishTool Kit, Woodwinds Evolutions and Epic Strings today without any problems and much faster download speeds. I'm only having a problem with the Ambient Guitars installation.
Any ideas or suggestions while I wait for Spitfire supprt to respond? What will cause a library not to unpack the files?
None of the .lm files seem to have been unpacked.Is there an easy way to get these files unzipped without the installer?
Thanks
KG


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 5, 2019)

I've only had this kind of issue when it turns out I didn't have enough room on the SSD. Given that you said you have 170GB free, I assume you did empty the trash. But that's something simple to check.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 6, 2019)

That was my first thought,i emptied the trash before the download. I had 170 g before the download & 120g after.
Strange,maybe I should try clearing some more space off of hd,I have some old samples I never use......


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 6, 2019)

Next I tried for the 3rd time, I deleted more libraries & cleared more space on hd (198g available) & tried to install. (empty trash & reboot Mac)
The download went faster but I got the same error message after 3rd attempt .
Any ideas?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 6, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> Next I tried for the 3rd time, I deleted more libraries & cleared more space on hd (198g available) & tried to install. (empty trash & reboot Mac)
> The download went faster but I got the same error message after 3rd attempt .
> Any ideas?


Contact support? In my experience they have been very quick, especially with this kind of issue.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 6, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Contact support? In my experience they have been very quick, especially with this kind of issue.




Yeah I filed a support request yesterday,I’m just trying to see if I can solve this in the meantime .
Thanks


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 6, 2019)

I hope they get back to you soon! Did you try a different drive by chance? You can download it one place and then move it once it unpacks, at least with the Kontakt libraries.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 6, 2019)

No unfortunately this is the drive that has the most free space.
I’m thinking of cloning the drive just in case there’s a problem developing with the hd.
I might try your suggestion as well maybe before I try cloning the drive.
To be continued.......


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 6, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> No unfortunately this is the drive that has the most free space.
> I’m thinking of cloning the drive just in case there’s a problem developing with the hd.
> I might try your suggestion as well maybe before I try cloning the drive.
> To be continued.......


You can download it to a basic slow HD and then move it to one of your work drives. I usually download to a back up HD then transfer the library to one of my SSDs. It also cuts down on writes to the SSD.


----------

